# Squating=Rising trot, Right?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So on my goal this year of becoming fitter, (which hasn't started out the best lol still haven't joined that darn gym) I was thinking how I want my bum to be... Well I want a nice bum is what I'm trying to say lol

I know squatting gives you a nice bum, I also know how much effort it takes (I know, I know I'm lazy, but hey I'm getting somewhere slowly, like really slowly) and was thinking to myself (as I did the movement of a squat) this is similar to sitting trot, not quite extreme in sitting trot but it's still the same sort of movement.

And then I was thinking if I did like 20 mins of rising trot everytime I rode, would that work the same as squatting??

On another note I'm building a shed at my horses agistment place, so all my gear can stay there and then I'll start riding my bike over  no news for a trolly thing.
Is bike riding good for your bum?
I need it for stamina and general fitness as well 

Anyway that's my random Friday night thought.

Enjoy


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They're both close but not the same. Better to just do squats  posting and bike riding will help some of the muscles but not your bum as much as squats will. Try doing a 30 day challenge. If you need a group, see if you can get a group going. I'd join!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

